# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Kostë Çekrezi

## Albo

*Kush ishte Kostë Çekrezi*



Kostë Çekrezi lindi në Ziçisht të Korçës më 31 mars 1892, sipas deklarimit të tij në regjistrimin e vitit 1942 në Boston, ku jetonte si shqiptaro-amerikan, pas arratisjes nga kampi i përqendrimit Le Vernet Internment Camp në Francë. Pasi kreu studimet në gjimnazin e Korçës, në qershor të vitit 1910 Çekrezi fitoi të drejtën të vijonte Shkollën e lartë turke të Selanikut për Drejtësi. Studioi vetëm një vit, 1911-1912. Vetëm 21-vjeçar ai punon si sekretar i Gjykatores Civile të Vlorës dhe më tej emërohet dragoman (sekretar-përkthyes) i Komisionit Ndërkombëtar të Kontrollit pranë Qeverisë së Ismail Qemalit dhe më vonë, Princ Vidit. Pas largimit të Princ Vidit, në tetorin e po këtij viti Çekrezi niset për në Amerikë, i ftuar nga shoqëria shqiptare Vatra, për tu bërë editor i gazetës Dielli në Boston, të cilën e ktheu në gazetë të përditshme. Plotëson shkollimin e tij në Harvard dhe diplomohet në 1918 me gradën Bachelor of Arts dhe, pas kësaj, jep leksione si profesor i historisë në Colombia University. Prej 2 marsit 1920 (deri në 1922), është i pari përfaqësues i akredituar nga Qeveria e Kongresit të Lushnjës pranë Qeverisë Amerikane, si Komisioner i Shqipërisë në Uashington. Në 1925 kthehet në Shqipëri dhe boton në Tiranë gazetat Telegraf dhe Ora deri në 1932. Kundërshtar i Zogut lidhur me disa koncesione në favor të bankave italo-shqiptare, Çekrezi bëhet njeriu më aktiv në organizimin e kryengritjes së Fierit. Me dështimin e saj, detyrohet të emigrojë në Europë deri në vjeshtën e 1941. Rikthehet në Amerikë dhe themelon shoqërinë Shqipëria e Lirë, duke pretenduar të njihej si president i një qeverie në mërgim dhe angazhohet për njohjen e Shqipërisë nga Uashingtoni. Më 1945 tërhiqet nga drejtimi i Shqipërisë së lirë. Në vitin 1951 boton Plani i tretë për copëtimin e Shqipërisë, një vazhdim dhe plotësim i librit Shqipëria: e shkuara dhe e tashmja. Vdiq në Village Virginia, pranë Bostonit, në datën 10 janar 1959, në moshën 67-vjeçare.

Burimi: Panorama

----------

